# if you could have one recurve bow?



## mach one (Mar 13, 2008)

if price was no limit which recurve bow would you choose? adam


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I love my Jack Kempf TD but ive always wanted a Hoyt Gamemaster but there are plenty nice ones out there that I havent seen.


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been seriously thinking of getting a new bow. I have been looking at an O.L. Adcock [longbow] and the Border Archery Black Douglas. Can't decide between the two yet..


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd grab my Fred Bear T/D, put it in my back quiver with and bunch of Port Orford cedar arrows and run ...


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

One of my DAS's - probably the Elite with WW med limbs.

Steve


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I own it already,picked it up a couple of weeks ago.
My Hoyt Dorado.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Jack NZ said:


> I own it already,picked it up a couple of weeks ago.
> My Hoyt Dorado.


All right a real Hoyt without the bloody carrying handle!:thumbs_up


If I was to purely indulge it would be one of the Black Swans.

http://www.blackswanarchery.com/hybrid.html


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the nicest ive shot so far is the palmer. absolutely silky smooth and pretty darn quick.

my personal fave is my bighorn take down, for some reason i just have a good fit with that bow..


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Hutnicks said:


> All right a real Hoyt without the bloody carrying handle!:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> If I was to purely indulge it would be one of the Black Swans.
> ...


 Hands down, my Hoyt with the carry handle!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bear takedown supreme.... Man I want one of those but just a tad too high for me. Clear glass on a Bear, gorgeous and smooth...


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Shafer Silvertip t/d--got 2 now and would definitely buy another...and another


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

*Border Black Douglas*

Border Black Douglas, 62", Swift Riser CX, Hex V- Limbs or XP 30-Limbs:wink::wink:

















:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Whittler (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't even have to think about it, a Black Widow PMA or PSA


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

*Firefly Riser With TradTech Extreme BF Limbs*

I already have it in the works. I should be receiving the TradTech Extreme BF limbs, 50# longs, this week and I'll be receiving the Firefly riser sometime in May.

Bill


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

wouldn't mind a Blacktail recurve....


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

If you are talking about a bow just to have it/brag about having it/keeping it as a collectable, I'd love to have one of the original Fred Bear td's, signed and numbered with the display box and gold plated hardware.

If you mean one to shoot, the humble Chek-Mate Hunter I or Hunter II. I've shot a lot of the "big name, big money" bows, and haven't found one yet that will do anything that CM won't. I've owned a few high dollar bows, but none of them for very long--I have used and abused my Hunter I for a dozen years or so--it's a workhorse, and tough as nails (it's my bowfishing bow--gets treated rough). I also know if I ever have a problem with it, I can get it taken care of, and since the bowyer isn't quite 40 years old yet he should be around for a long time. Easily my pick if I were choosing a bow I had to use.

Chad


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

gamemaster with winex limbs on it, super fast and looks great, even a convenient carrying handle included


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

That Dorado is a good lookin bow. Might have to find me one of those. I don't think anything will replace the DAS though.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

One Bow hmmmm. Are you nuts? Stop talking like that before someones wife hears you and thinks you're serious. Man, I think I need to go check my blood pressure. Scared 30 years off my life!:wink:


----------



## WestTNMan (May 23, 2007)

I think I will stick with my Robertson. I have 58" Vision Falcon II with the short riser and it is the nicest bow I have ever shot. I would like to shoot a Gamemaster II though.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Any good, swift, accurate bow will work. Some of my longbows fit the bill quite nicely.


----------



## imissed (May 27, 2004)

Granted I've only seen them online and never shot one, but my vote goes for a Zipper T/D. In my eyes they are the most beautiful bow I've ever seen :tongue:. Brad


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:darkbeer::cocktail::darkbeer:

It would be my Bob Lee HUNTER or Dark Archer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

For a good shooting bow I had just as soon have a Quinn Stallion as anything out there.If for a fancy thing to hang on the wall it would not matter to me.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

There are so many good bows out there now that it would be hard to pick just one. If I had to pick 3 it would be my Habu, Hoyt Gamemaster, and Palmer (in that order-BUT my Rose Oak Takedown has not arrived yet so the pecking order is subject to change).


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

My "go to" recurve is a Wes Wallace Mentor take down that has been with me a long time. If for some reason I couldn't have that bow, I'd give that new Widow one piece a real hard look.


----------



## Bowholic (Feb 23, 2006)

*My favourite bow*

Well honestly, I love my recurves and any of the above mentioned bows are great. 
But if it should be just the one and only, I'd rather quickly get a nice straight piece of osage and start carving while chewing the sinew for the backing.:wink:


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob Lee!!!


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Darn you guys, I see a new bow in my future.. I just got off the phone with Arvid at Black Swan.. His equipment is very impressive.. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

gintonic said:


> Border Black Douglas, 62", Swift Riser CX, Hex V- Limbs or XP 30-Limbs:wink::wink:
> 
> View attachment 368585
> 
> ...


Mate,that's one beautifull bow,dig your target to:thumbs_up


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

zillla said:


> Darn you guys, I see a new bow in my future.. I just got off the phone with Arvid at Black Swan.. His equipment is very impressive.. Decisions, decisions...


Oh you dog If you go that way you HAVE to post pics and a full review!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tough choice*

Well jack from nz have to agree my new hoyt dorado even over my game master... have probably 30 bows in the stable as many as 6 checkmates , pearsons and bears mercuries ,brownings and the list goes on and on ... and the winner is the hoyt dorado have 3 sets of recurve limbs for it and haven`t tried my tradtech longbow limbs yet but going to though... a real sweet shooter for sure.....:darkbeer:


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

ok,,, enough curly, girly, bowz,,,,, whats the fav.. deep down.. ?
Who does not yew feel the touch? ?...
Holmgard,,whoo..


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

Check Mate 'Longhorn'.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

checkmates are nice ,,but soul stirring,,,,? not for me..
lets hear stories.....


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

tpoof said:


> ok,,, enough curly, girly, bowz,,,,, whats the fav.. deep down.. ?
> Who does not yew feel the touch? ?...
> Holmgard,,whoo..


If were going to get into the ancients, while the Holmgaard is a magnificent bow, this one has always had the hooks into me. Just can never seem to find the time to build one.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like an Eygptian bow form...
yes,yes,,,
more...


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

tpoof said:


> Looks like an Eygptian bow form...
> yes,yes,,,
> more...


 That it is and so far the only DIY example I have seen (and I've been looking). Fascinates me as it is a W when unstrung and almost a V when strung. Has to be a lot of energy loaded up in those limbs


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

The river runs deep...
that very design fasinates and fustrates all man kind...
what more need be said!
truely more than todays whoas..
:wink::cocktail:


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

Never seen a Dorado in person, but have been told it is slower than the GM and has MUCH more finger pinch and stack for anyone drawing over 28 inches-can anyone comment on this?

Thanks


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Dorado..
fancy name for pay me money for tryin...
just because it mass produced..
don't mean its better... far from it in fact....
the opposite is true,,
a rare instance in where personally crafted is far more superior to store bought! 

I love it!!


----------



## Tree Killer (Jul 2, 2006)

*my favorite bow and deer...*

I bought the recurve of my dreams three years ago, a Blacktail Elite VL. It's a 64" 60#@29", Bocote riser & limbs footed with Cocobolo.

Here's the first animal I took with it a couple years ago, a nice Blacktail buck.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Tree Killer said:


> I bought the recurve of my dreams three years ago, a Blacktail Elite VL. It's a 64" 60#@29", Bocote riser & limbs footed with Cocobolo.
> 
> Here's the first animal I took with it a couple years ago, a nice Blacktail buck.


That is an awesome deer and bow. Do you have any close-up's of the bow?


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Jerry Pierce Choctaw
Fred Bear Custom T/D
An original St. Charles Thunderbird

Dan


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm shooting a Dorado, and it ain't slower then the GM, and at 28" draw, the little bow is pure sweet, shooting my carbons in the upper 190's. Getting ready to shoot some HCA Speed Pros out of it today, lokking forward to seeing what it will do.
Hoyt does a great job on quality control, sorry to say, but I've got a Morrison that was supposed to be shipped back to have all the filing and sanding marks taken out, bought brand new. And yessir, I've seen some other high dollar bows that should of been a lot better in craftsmanship, so sometimes custom ain't better the mass produced.


----------



## Longbow53 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Silvertip!*

A Dave Windaur , Schafer Silvertip! Very smooth, fast and quite. Did I say fast! Two sets of limbs 56# and 51# and your good to go. This bow is over 12 years old and though I have others( way to many) this is the bow I grab.The 58" is the ticket, though I had Dave shorten the riser 2" , I just like 56" bows. Mine is done in striped ebony, just tell em Pete sent ya. Pete


----------



## Tree Killer (Jul 2, 2006)

buckmark23 said:


> That is an awesome deer and bow. Do you have any close-up's of the bow?


Thanks buckmark23!

Here's a pic of the Blacktail riser... 









...and here's the footed limb.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Would have to be my Black Widow.Shot many bows,but when I want to punch out the bullseye,I grab the Widow!!

PETE


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Attn Tpoof*

TPOOF 
Am I reading you right , In a reply you sound like you are putting down the dorado from hoyt, Seems 4 or 5 people who actualy have shot them love them and say they are quite good... and all this quality with a lifetime warranty for 440 dollars should and does tell the story... And again I could be reading your thread wrong , and if I am I am sorry If not then don`t respond or cut a product down until you have shot one or owned one... Hoyt makes a very very good product.... as stated by owners..... and shooters....:darkbeer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> TPOOF
> Am I reading you right , In a reply you sound like you are putting down the dorado from hoyt, Seems 4 or 5 people who actualy have shot them love them and say they are quite good... and all this quality with a lifetime warranty for 440 dollars should and does tell the story... And again I could be reading your thread wrong , and if I am I am sorry If not then don`t respond or cut a product down until you have shot one or owned one... Hoyt makes a very very good product.... as stated by owners..... and shooters....:darkbeer:


Was any of that necessary?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Tree Killer said:


> Thanks buckmark23!
> 
> Here's a pic of the Blacktail riser...
> 
> ...


That is truly awesome woodwork!!:thumbs_up


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

A 64" Bear Super Kodiak. I always wanted one and just got one about a week ago. I have not been disappointed.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Tree Killer said:


> Thanks buckmark23!
> 
> Here's a pic of the Blacktail riser...
> 
> ...


I think I am related to you so put in your WILL that I should get that bow:wink:

I love the details in the wood work.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## GameMaster (Mar 17, 2008)

*You could have one recurve.*

I would want the Hoyt Ram Reflex TD that they put out back in 1990. It is the smoothest bow to shoot. I have 3 of them now and they rule out of them all that I've tried.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

GameMaster said:


> I would want the Hoyt Ram Reflex TD that they put out back in 1990. It is the smoothest bow to shoot. I have 3 of them now and they rule out of them all that I've tried.


Could you post a pic or 2? I'm thinking that is the one that was built on the Rambo riser but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

A Kohannah Kurve, like the 60" beauty at the top of this pic.


----------



## melonpicker (Jul 6, 2008)

bdeal said:


> Never seen a Dorado in person, but have been told it is slower than the GM and has *MUCH more finger pinch and stack for anyone drawing over 28 inches-can anyone comment on this?
> *
> Thanks


I was kinda leaning towards this as being my next bow but that bothers me a bit.. has anyone here with a longer draw had any experience with it?


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

melonpicker said:


> I was kinda leaning towards this as being my next bow but that bothers me a bit.. has anyone here with a longer draw had any experience with it?


Well, I've never shot the Dorado or any other Hoyt recurve, so I can't comment on whether or not the stacking issue is true or not, but as far as the finger pinch goes, after looking at Hoyt's site and their specs for the Dorado (http://www.hoyt.com/recurve_bows/hoyt_recurve_bows_hunting.php), I see that that model is only a 60" AMO length. Many, if not most people (myself included) suggest that recurve archers with a 30 inch or longer draw length shoot a 62" or longer AMO length in order to minimize finger pinch. It may not necessarily be an issue of the Hoyt recurve in particular but a problem that is common with shorter recurves being shot by archers with longer draws...


----------



## LohGong (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont know if this fits in, but a Mongolian horse bow is what i've always wanted


----------



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

Definately would be my DAS Master with Border limbs...if I had to choose.


----------



## Fuzzy Hoyt Shooter (May 16, 2005)

Oh this is a tough subject.
I absolutely love my Black Widow MAIII in Autumn Oak 64" Bow 57# @ 28". 
HOWEVER, I had a 3 pc 58" 50# @ 28" takedown recurve that was made by Ben Pearson, I sold it and have been kicking myself in the butt since! 
IF anyone EVER hears of or sees one of these Pearsons for sale PLEASE PLEASE contact me!
Pics Below!!
Shoot'em Strait!!
Fuzzy
*Black Widow MAIII Autumn Oak*
















*The Ben Pearson 3 piece takedown I miss sooo badly!*


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bob Lee Hunter, fast and smooth.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

bdeal said:


> Never seen a Dorado in person, but have been told it is slower than the GM and has MUCH more finger pinch and stack for anyone drawing over 28 inches-can anyone comment on this?
> 
> Thanks


Yep,it does stack after about 29".
Zero finger pinch on mine,I draw 28" and if I draw past my ear it's like hitting a wall.
Speed compered to the GM is about the same, shooting side by side with a mate that owns one.
To me,that means neither of them are very fast.
I found that both bows have a very soft draw that doesn't load up the way it should until you got past 1/3 draw,,,,not a good thing for speed.
I've put 50lb Tradtech carbonwood limbs on mine and picked up 20fps measured on a chrono'.
I do have to say that the standard set up is a very nice shooting bow and the only real reason I switched to TT limbs was the standard limbs were 45lb, I wanted a heavier set for hunting,and the TT limbs are half the price of Hoyts.
If not for that I'd still be more than happy with the standard limbs,,,,which BTW,are not for sale.:wink:
Cheers.


----------



## NativeTxHunter (Aug 1, 2004)

I really like the Bob Sarrels Bobbcatt recurves, they are sweet and hit HARD!

http://www.sarrelsarchery.com/recurves.htm

I have a new longbow on order from him, one of the nicest guys you will ever meet too...


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

One bow, money no object???

For shootability...
Das or a Great Plains SR Swift. (I know, one wood, one metal... make up my mind. ) Of course I can't choose one until I shoot a Black Swan for comparison. My two choices are only made on bows that I've actually shot and there are a ton of bows out there that I've yet to try.

With money actually being a factor (and that's relative) I shoot WARF bows and form what I've shot, I find myself not really needing anything else. :wink:


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Chek-Mate makes awesome custom bows. Sweet to shoot. Worth every penny and more! Take a look at http://www.recurves.com/

Here are some images of mine (unfortunately the colour is a little off)


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm gonna have to put in a good word for the Chek-Mate as well. I just got my Hunter II recently after an 8 month long wait (*CHAD!!!!!!!!!*), but truth be told---_it was worth it!_


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

*Dale Dye T/D*



WildmanSC said:


> I already have it in the works. I should be receiving the TradTech Extreme BF limbs, 50# longs, this week and I'll be receiving the Firefly riser sometime in May.
> 
> Bill


Well, I guess I'll have to change this one. The TAC risers with Extreme BF and Merlin Elite limbs were great shooting bows. But, I have an affinity for wood bows. So, the two risers and the two sets of limbs were sold to four different individuals.

Today I picked up the best recurve I've ever had the privilege of shooting. It is a Dale Dye T/D recurve. The riser is dark Bocote on the back and belly of the riser with light Bocote in the center and black/yellow/black accents either side of the light Bocote.

The bow is 60" and 58#@28". I shot it about a dozen times and was concerned that my old shoulders would be able to get to full draw. I didn't know it before I shot it, but there was no reason to worry. The bow is butter smooth to draw, the grip is the best I've ever had on a bow, and it shoots very quick, ultra quiet and with zero hand shock. I would gladly order one new!!

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

*Dale Dye T/D*



WildmanSC said:


> I already have it in the works. I should be receiving the TradTech Extreme BF limbs, 50# longs, this week and I'll be receiving the Firefly riser sometime in May.
> 
> Bill


Well, I guess I'll have to change this one. The TAC risers with Extreme BF and Merlin Elite limbs were great shooting bows. But, I have an affinity for wood bows. So, the two risers and the two sets of limbs were sold to four different individuals.

Today I picked up the best recurve I've ever had the privilege of shooting. It is a Dale Dye T/D recurve. The riser is dark Bocote on the back and belly of the riser with light Bocote in the center and black/yellow/black accents either side of the light Bocote.

The bow is 60" and 58#@28". I shot it about a dozen times and was concerned that my old shoulders would be able to get to full draw. I didn't know it before I shot it, but there was no reason to worry. The bow is butter smooth to draw, the grip is the best I've ever had on a bow, and it shoots very quick, ultra quiet and with zero hand shock. I would gladly order one new!!

Pics (These will have to do until I can take my own):





































Bill


----------



## Bobber 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

*bow for me*

bob lee hunter. just like my old wing i started with. very smooth:secret:


----------



## NYGut Shot (Dec 16, 2007)

An origanal Schafer Silvertip.IMO the best ever made..


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Das


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

anybody ever shot a red wing hunter or a shakespaire? how much they worth


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

mach one said:


> if price was no limit which recurve bow would you choose? adam



Just one? 

Right now...there a few I want for different reasons.

I currently loooove my DAS Master for hunting, competition and exhibition shooting but would like to try out some newer World Class ILF limbs with it.

I would love to have a custom Morrison ILF riser with Win Win N Apec limbs or Border HEXV limbs when they come out if they are not out already.

The new Win Win TF Apec for a spot target bow.

I'm currently working on a Plains Indian Horn bow that I want to get all pimped out with snakeskin, cherry bark, quill work and ermine fur.

Than I ultimately would like to design and build my own...similar to a Black Widow but with a more custom look to it.

I know it's not one...but at least it's narrowed down to just a few 

Ray


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I've already got one Blacktail Elite TD with a second on order. Would have liked to demo two other bows. A Brackenbury and a Wes Wallace "Mentor".


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*One only Bow?*

I have a BW 1225 HB T/D that's 45 #'s at 28",and 62" long. It shoots better than any bow I've ever owned. If I were in a survival mood, that would be it! 
If all I could shoot was 3D, that would be it. If I needed a club to fight off wolves, I'd make one!


----------



## f.n.g. (Jan 14, 2006)

I would have to say at this point that I'm really liking my new Hatfield,seems like a very sturdy bow,and I like the option of switching limbs.
Pete


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

Price is different for every one. As for a three piece wood bow I love Checkmate Hunter I and II and Rivers edge recurves That I have. I will never buy a bow without shooting the 1 I am going to buy. unless it a fully adjustable riser with ilf limbs. My go to bow is a Benardini Cobra Riser and Samick Extreme limbs.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

ben pearson colt


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

This tread is proof that you can't have one recurve. But if forced by law at gun point it would be the GM 11.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

“One Bow & Money Was No Object” - I'm very surprised so many mediocre bows have been chosen.

Habu Bows by Chris Cox, without a doubt! $2,300.00 and a 12 month waiting list.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

If only one bow? That would imply we’re close to the end of man’s time on planet earth…so, no worries, with one bow I’d be able to get the rest. Entertaining the thought otherwise, I’ve been down to one before, my Bear Take-Down…it just follows me wherever I go. Rick.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

WHisperstik Mojo from JD... hands down. 60" and [email protected] quick, quiet and absolutely no hand shock.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

one bow? that's like having only one set of skis..............inconceivable!


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd have to go with the devil I know and allready have, my Widow PSR.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I only have one bow. It's been like this for about 5 years now. 
Once I found the right one, I'm loathe to pay for something just because it may have fancy wood or some other such thing.

Mine is a custom recurve from the 70's or so with the finish flaking off, but it shoots wonderfully and has since I got it. 

When I break that one, I'll go looking for another. But, for now, I got all I need.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I actually thought this through pretty seriously, this past spring. I figured I could get a pretty good bow....and end up changing every few years. Or, I could go ahead and figure out what I would conceivably spend on bows over the course of the next 25yrs......and go ahead and get what I REALLY wanted........one-time shot.

I bought this one..........(Schafer Silvertip).....










I sold the extra set of limbs.....and ordered this one (so that I would always have a backup). Another Schafer SIlvertip.....which will be here in March.










Likely the last two bows I'll ever own.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I dearly love my SR swift but if I were to buy a diferent bow today, I'd call up Dave and order a Silvertip.


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a Dwyer Endeavor in the future as I become more proficient. Dave helped me set up my bow and I held this Endeavor in my hands. What a small, gorgeous long bow/hybrid. 

http://www.dwyerlongbows.com/longbow-models/

The reason I'd like this is because he is local and I am sure that somehow I could participate in building it. Not much, *but enough to say that "part of me" went into the making of the bow. *
Dave loves his craft and told me when I was there, "when someone buys a bow from me, they are buying a piece of me." He likes it that much as I am sure that all of the bowyers do. The sheer beauty of "customs" from any bowyer are simply amazing. 

t


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

For me I would not part with my trusted hunting buddy--"Bob Lee Signature take-down". This bow for some reason just feels, and shoots good with me. In the eys, and minds of some folks it may not be the best--for me it does wel. HOWEVER--If I had a pile of money I would probably get several "Blacktails" made. There are so many great bows being made--I could easily go broke buying up bows I don't need with money I don't have.


----------



## sleeping aspen (May 12, 2009)

hoyt game master 2


----------



## lazy ike (Oct 19, 2009)

Zillla, A friend of mine who has been on a bow buying binge, has both a Border black douglas recurve and an A&H acx(addcock design) longbow. They are both great bows!! The Border and the Acx shoot the same arrow at the same speed through his chrony, but the border does it with 3 less lbs of draw weight. 
If I could own just one recurve, I'd give the Blacktail consideration, as it is IMHO a true piece of art that also shoots. But , as far as a "does it all bow" I'd have to say the Border black douglas swift with the HEX 5 limbs is the tops!!!!
If absolute rugged durability and awesome performance are the criteria then the 3 Rivers Dalaa would get my vote..
Just my $.02


Ike


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

curverbowruss said:


> There are so many great bows being made--i could easily go broke buying up bows i don't need with money i don't have.:d:d


amen


----------



## kodiakmagnum (Dec 25, 2009)

BEAR 52" KODIAK MAGNUM from the 70's if you can find one :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Black Swan Sniper. It's what my dreams are made of...

Oh and my soon to be CM...


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

It's not a recurve, but I'd like one of Saxton Pope's longbows. The only problem is that I'd want to shoot it, which probably wouldn't be good for either me or the bow.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Money being no object, I'd choose an O.L. Adcock "Apogee".....I've never shot ANYTHING like it before, or since....BUT, it's not a recurve, is it?.......L.O.L.....So, then I'd probably end up with a Spigarelli 650 Club, and a set of super-dyna-whoppin' limbs....Border's newest, fastest limbs, or maybe a set of the newest Winn & Winn limbs....Might even settle for buying my old 23" Hoyt Radian back, or buying my old 23" Hoyt Elan back or a 23" AeroTec, or 23" Nexxis...A set of Winex limbs , or Samick B.F. Extremes on any of the risers mentioned would suit me fine.....Heck, I cant shoot any of them bows worth a hoot, so it wouldnt make much difference which bow I had, really........L.O.L.....A 62"-64" Black Widow MA-II would also be nice as well....Harperman


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

probally a black widdow. always liked there looks but i never shot one


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

SoCalArcher said:


> “One Bow & Money Was No Object” - I'm very surprised so many *mediocre* bows have been chosen.
> 
> Habu Bows by Chris Cox, without a doubt! $2,300.00 and a 12 month waiting list.


Mediocre? Dude...that was _totally_ out of line. In a childish, "mine are bigger than yours" kind of way:thumbs_do


----------



## bbeasley (Sep 26, 2009)

I already own my dream bow...74' model Bear Kodiak Hunter..It shoots so smooth and it looks like new!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

If I had extra money laying around I would buy another Chek-Mate bow.
I really enjoy shooting my CM Hunter 1.
Excellent bow for your dollar. IMO!!!:canada:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

crazymoose said:


> If I had extra money laying around I would buy another Chek-Mate bow.
> I really enjoy shooting my CM Hunter 1.
> *Excellent bow for your dollar*. IMO!!!:canada:


Agreed


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

alanraw said:


> Mediocre? Dude...that was _totally_ out of line. In a childish, "mine are bigger than yours" kind of way:thumbs_do


I agree. Usually it's the shooter that makes a bow mediocre. Sounds like SoCal has some confidence issues. I hear you have to have a bow over 700 dollars to shoot well...


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*One Bow?*

It's hanging on my bow rack. A 1968 BW 1200 HB, 48#'s @ 28" drew, 54" long. I had it completely restored and modernized by thr Bow Doc. It is the single finest shooting bow I've ever owned and I've owned dozens.


----------



## warfedbow (Dec 14, 2009)

Bob Gordan Warf Bow! I shot others and i stand behind the only bows i own Warfed. To me they are as solid shooting recurve i ever shot. But the guy behind the bow needs more help! LOL


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

right now its my black swan hybrid, not sure if there is anything better than this, but there are a few i want to try yet.

Owned a gamemaster for a while, will never own one again, had some finger pitch, draw was okay, but the thing was extremely slow, even though i was shooting 50lbs (bow was marked at 45lb) i was only getting 154-158fps with a 400 grain arrow.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Kid in a Candy Store*

I would probably consider a Schafer Silvertip or a Caribow, both are very pricey (over a grand). My budget ends at $850 but I would like to try a Bear's Paw too.


----------



## 45-70cannon (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't shoot recurves, that being said however, after years and still more years being a traditional shooter and looking at every possible bow in my life, if I were to buy a recurve, it would be a Bob Lee. Too many great things said about those bows that got my attention early on. So that's it.



45-70


----------



## slade (Feb 21, 2003)

So far it would be my Aerotec w/ Winex limbs, but I am still looking and a 66" Blacktail is on my someday list.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

for a hunting bow it would be a metal ILF riser 17-19"(similar to a DAS but pure ILF) and border HEX5 limbs...for target recurve i already have them(see my signature)...


----------

